# Avalon, Trinity and Betty Jean oh my!!!



## jbreithaupt (Jun 24, 2012)

I have three doe's milking up!

First up is my Lost Valley DAX Avalon
I thought I had bought her bred but two more days and it's my breeding!! Crossing my fingers. Any opinions as to how much longer??? Her udder is increasing in size about every three days for the last two weeks. It is bigger than a girls softball but not near about full. Swollen girly parts. She is starting to act real miserable too.










onder:


----------



## jbreithaupt (Jun 24, 2012)

And my baby girl Creek Bottom LG Trinity
This will be her FF and I am so excited for her. Can't wait to see that udder!!! She is probably going to be due around the middle of January! I'll post a pic of her tiny little udder starting as soon as I can.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

So cute they are. But irt is to hard for me to try to guess on. FF. Remember watch for that bag to get so big and tight. Then for it to Shine. Good luck. Looks like you wont have to long to wait.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Udders usually start filling up around a month before kidding. She looks like she has a long way to go. Good luck!


----------



## jbreithaupt (Jun 24, 2012)

Avalon's udder started about 5 weeks ago. It is about the size of a good cantalope right now. She is waiting for me to completely loose the last thread of sanity I have!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with Ksalvagno...she looks like she has a ways to go...her sides from the pic do not look dropped and her bag is not there just yet..look for those babies to go belly under and for a nice full tight shiny udder....Patients...it will happen...: )


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

It's usually 4 to 6 weeks with a FF from the time the start developing an udder but keep a watch they can bag them suckers up overnight and boom baby is on its way lol..the most accurate i've been told is the ligs. Once they are gone and don't come back expect baby anytime within next 24 hours. This is what i've been told and it proved to be true with my Bailey.


----------



## jbreithaupt (Jun 24, 2012)

The first doe is not a FF, this is AT LEAST her third kidding.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Have you checked her ligs?


----------



## jbreithaupt (Jun 24, 2012)

They aren't loosened yet, feels like they are starting too the last day or so, but not completely yet. I check her everyday now. She is miserable. She stretches and moans when I'm there. 
Here is a photo of her udder from Bluff Creek website when she was a FF, where I purchased her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice, can't wait to see the kiddo's


----------



## jbreithaupt (Jun 24, 2012)

*Off Food!!!*

So this morning, I notice that Avalon has not eaten her food from last night. Her sides look very much larger, or pointier if that makes sense. Maybe like the babies are moving into position. Still enlarged vulva and a slight clear discharge. Udder is around cantalope sized, maybe a tad larger than two days ago. It's been nearly 5 weeks since we begun forming an udder. She really is going to drive me crazy before she delivers!!!!!
:crazy:


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

We have 2 nigerians right now that are first freshners and they both uddered up about 2 weeks ago and they are right at a month till being due so they started around 6 weeks out! Cant wait! Good luck!


----------



## jbreithaupt (Jun 24, 2012)

Much to my surprise, both Avalon and Trinity kidded last night.

Avalon had twin bucklings! (Damn buck Fairy!!) One black and white, one tricolor black, brown and white. Both bucks will be for sale!!

AGA and ADGA registered 
Lost Valley DAX Avalon X Bluff Creek Mag File Gumbo


----------



## jbreithaupt (Jun 24, 2012)

Trinity kidded one little doe, gray and black markings !! Just too cute, she will be retained


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Glad you got a girl! They're all beautiful.


----------



## jbreithaupt (Jun 24, 2012)

I was so hoping for does!!! Two sinkin cute little boys in the mix. Oh well, at least all is well. Oh course I was out of town this am and didn't get to see them till the afternoon.


----------

